# Replacing The Awning Fabric



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have looked all over for comprehensive directions for replacing the awning fabric. I purchased a new awning and found these directions. I would appreciate any thoughts or experiences you have before I take this on.

By the way, this is an AE Awning on a 28BHS.

Directions for Replacing or Repairing Your Awning

By the way, I have made this list of tools and parts I will need. Any additions or deletions are appreciated:

Old Innertube to Cushion Vice Grips
Set of Vice Grips
Saw Horses
Cotter Pin Assortment
Drill
1/8 Drill Bit
Hammer
Punch
Metal Files
Sharpie or Crayon
Pop Rivet Gun and Rivets

Reverie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

broken link......


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I have replaced the fabric on an awning. It is not too difficult but is much easier with 2 people. Impossible to mount back on TT without 2 people. Remove the awning leaving the awning arms on the TT. Remove the bolt at the to of the arm and slide awning mout our of the arm. Becareful as there is tention on the spring and it will want to flail about wildly. With a firm grip, you can controll it. remove the set screw and slide the awning down the rail and off the TT.

Drill out the rivets on the end cap, slowly remove. Once off, the old fabric will slide off, there may be a set screw holding the fabric in place. If you are adding the Alumiguard, put that on the fabric first. Replace the cap and secure with rivets. Slide in the nylon pull strap and roll up the awning until you get to the piping that secures it to the trailer. Slide the leading edge of the fabric in the rail of the TT and slide into place. Put one end of the awning mount back in the awning arm. Wind the other end for tension. If I remember it 10-12 turns. Lock the last end into the awning arm and bolt it down. Don't forget the set screw for the awing in the rail. 
You should be able to pull out the awning and roll it back nice and tight.

I was helping a buddy do his class A and did not have a camera for photos. I would love to have illustrated it here. I'm sorry! I beg for forgiveness.

Hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Try this link:

Improved Link

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> By the way, I have made this list of tools and parts I will need. Any additions or deletions are appreciated:
> 
> Old Innertube to Cushion Vice Grips
> Set of Vice Grips
> ...


No beer on your list????


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think in the interest of safety when working on the awning, the beer should be consumed after the job.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just had the canvas replaced on my 28BHS last Thursday. Sorry, I got lazy and called a local mobile RV guy to do it, so no advice to give. It took him and a helper a little over 30 minutes to do the whole job. However, the guy is an ace RV repairman and could do this in his sleep.

He did mention to me that Dometic has improved the UV resistance of their new fabric, and that mine was a classic example of the old style. Badly delamaninated. Anyway, we ordered and installed a new OEM Dometic canvas.

Good luck!


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

the only thing that I can add is dish soap, It will help the fabric slide into the channel a lot easier. I would also suggest a third set of hands to help control things. When we replaced my dad's we rolled it on the tube first and set up some scaffolding on three sawhorses. One guy was on the roof to guide the fabric, the other two on each end of the tube to walk it in. I think the whole project took ten minutes start to finish.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

im not going to help unless we drink a few beers first.
all the rest will fall in place.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If we drink a few TOO MANY beers Mrs Reverie may not care for the results!

Reverie


----------

